

Live Feed of Venus Transit - washedup
http://sunearthday.nasa.gov/webcasts/mtwilson/

======
ma2xd
Also live at Google+ Hangout:
[https://plus.google.com/110701307803962595019/posts/gurM6334...](https://plus.google.com/110701307803962595019/posts/gurM6334y9B)

------
dwc
Binocs projecting on white cardboard is working great for me. I can also
clearly see sunspots. A steady hand works if you don't have a tripod.

Warning! _Never_ look at the sun through binoculars directly! Project the
image onto white paper or cardboard.

~~~
fennecfoxen
I can confirm: Binoculars-on-a-stick is really easy and rally great. The only
problem is that the darned Sun keeps moving out of alignment. Curse you,
rotating-planet-Earth!

(Oh. Shameless plug:
<https://twitter.com/fennecfoxen/status/210152019980333056> \- with a barely-
visible sunspot to boot.)

~~~
bdr
Why is one side of the circle more red and the other more blue?

~~~
fennecfoxen
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromatic_aberration>

------
DanI-S
Watching through eclipse glasses, you really do get the sense of Venus hanging
there in 3D space, all those miles away. It's pretty humbling.

------
throwaway1979
Clouds ruined it for me. Feeling pretty down. Video doesn't do this justice :(

------
Eduard
Could someone at NASA please move away the mouse cursor?

------
Mz
Does anyone know of an Android-friendly site for this event?

Oy.

~~~
markramige
Does Flash not work on your device?

~~~
Mz
I don't think so. And the thing jumps around and won't center on my screen
properly.

~~~
markramige
Hmm, well the one I'm viewing is
[http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/nasatv_android_flash.h...](http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/nasatv_android_flash.html)
on an ICS phone with flash installed.

~~~
Mz
Thanks! I can at least see an image. Woot!

------
excuse-me
"NASA EDGE Webcast Schedule: Please keep in mind this is a live webcast and
the schedule is subject to change."

Does Nasa know something about the solar system and celestial mechanics that
we don't?

~~~
washedup
maybe DARPA has been developing planet-destruction technology and want to
showcase it today

~~~
excuse-me
Let's hope that they manage to destroy the correct planet - their record isn't
too good

